# IELTS Frustration!



## Chris_UK (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, I recently took an IELTS test for a Skilled Independant Visa (189) application. The result has been quite frustrating and I am hoping that someone may have useful advice for my situation.

I have lived in the UK all my life and English is naturally my first language. Since we're on the subject, I don't mind saying; it's one of the few things I'm very good at. I have a wide vocabulary, good grammar, never found spelling a challenge etc.

For some reason I messed up listening and got 7 9 9 9 ! :confused2:

I have no idea what happened really, I thought all was fine. I wouldn't care, so much, but I really wanted 20 points towards my Visa and despite having an average score of 8.5, I won't be considered in the top band because I don't have at least 8 in each category.

Is my only option to just suck it up and take the test again? Its not so much the effort that bothers me - I actually quite enjoyed the reading and writing parts - but it is very expensive just for the sake of one point! Is there any point in appeal or do I just have to accept I wasn't good enough this time around?

Thanks for any advice you can lend 

- Chris


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Sorry you're frustrated by the joke that is the IELTS testing system and if it's any consolation,lots of us have been there and it really isn't the end of the world.Those are really good scores but an extra 10 points would definitely bump up your chances of getting an invite.

Unfortunately,the listening and reading components aren't subjective so it's unlikely your grade will be changed.If I were in your shoes,I'd submit an EOI with the scores you got,and apply for an IELTS retake.If your grades go up,you can update your EOI and if not,at least you got in early.

Considered a 190 visa?I got in with a 6.5 in writing (remarked to 7.5) so they're more lenient I guess.Good luck!


----------



## martinenglish (Sep 27, 2012)

what a joke of an exam - at least for native speakers. Couldn't all this time and effort be replaced by a 30 second conversation with an official?

"What does "out of the blue" mean?
"What does "all fingers and thumbs" mean? 
"Have you ever necked a pint in one"?
"Tell me, if I put my left leg in and my left leg out...what would follow naturally?"
"Complete this sentence..."I was so surprised you could have knocked me down with a..."

and so on..

Native speakers would get 100% correct and you'd be in. None of this writing essays, listening to CDs nonsense.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Dont' feel bad, I myself am a native speaker (but born in the US) and had to take that dreaded test 3 times, I think it was. And with the currency exchange, the test racked up to about $190 each time. I kept scoring a 7 on the reading part, but 9's on the rest. 

Finally on the third time, I scored the stupid 8.5 on the reading that I needed. But it took me lots of practice on the reading. I think I bought two books and downloaded tons of .pdf's only about the IELTS reading. I wanted to see what their pattern on the reading is. There were also lots of other UK born people on the pommies forum studying and getting 7's on different modules. Some of them were very upset. But don't let it deter you, just keep on trying, you'll get it, and when you do, the feeling will be great (but not as great as when you get the visa  )


----------



## martinenglish (Sep 27, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Dont' feel bad, I myself am a native speaker (but born in the US) and had to take that dreaded test 3 times, I think it was. And with the currency exchange, the test racked up to about $190 each time. I kept scoring a 7 on the reading part, but 9's on the rest.
> 
> Finally on the third time, I scored the stupid 8.5 on the reading that I needed. But it took me lots of practice on the reading. I think I bought two books and downloaded tons of .pdf's only about the IELTS reading. I wanted to see what their pattern on the reading is. There were also lots of other UK born people on the pommies forum studying and getting 7's on different modules. Some of them were very upset. But don't let it deter you, just keep on trying, you'll get it, and when you do, the feeling will be great (but not as great as when you get the visa  )


If the requirement to get into the country is to be able to use the language like a native speaker then the IELTS exam clearly doesn't work.

If the requirement is to be good at a reading comprehension exam then that is something different entirely and as absurd as requiring people to be good at singing to enter a country. In fact, it's MORE stupid - you could feasibly earn a living and contribute to the country by being a good singer.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I will risk being flamed at, but the requirement in my humble opinion is not only the ability to speak. Immigrants are expected to have education to a certain level, hence the reading & writing tests.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

belgarath said:


> I will risk being flamed at, but the requirement in my humble opinion is not only the ability to speak. Immigrants are expected to have education to a certain level, hence the reading & writing tests.




That may be true, but I think the OP was referring to other circumstances. 

For instance, it is not a requirement that myself or the OP who is from the UK show that we understand English, as our passports will verify that for us (at least according to the DIAC). 

Personally, I just wanted the 10 extra points without having to apply for State Sponsorship. So the IELTS in my case did not prove that I understand English, but it did give me extra points.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

martinenglish said:


> If the requirement to get into the country is to be able to use the language like a native speaker then the IELTS exam clearly doesn't work.
> 
> If the requirement is to be good at a reading comprehension exam then that is something different entirely and as absurd as requiring people to be good at singing to enter a country. In fact, it's MORE stupid - you could feasibly earn a living and contribute to the country by being a good singer.


I understand the frustration. However, the native speaker is not the standard. Proficiency in English encompasses good speaking, reading, writing and listening skills and these are not a given even if one has been speaking English all their life. That is why preparation for the exam is essential, even for native speakers. Doubtless, native speakers have an edge - not the whole sword.


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

*ACE the IELTS*

Does anyone has ACE the IELTS 2012 edition? I have heard that this book is really good.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Chris_UK said:


> Hi, I recently took an IELTS test for a Skilled Independant Visa (189) application. The result has been quite frustrating and I am hoping that someone may have useful advice for my situation.
> 
> I have lived in the UK all my life and English is naturally my first language. Since we're on the subject, I don't mind saying; it's one of the few things I'm very good at. I have a wide vocabulary, good grammar, never found spelling a challenge etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that but you have to understand IELTS is a testing system and just like other testing systems it has its flaws. For example, my score is L:9 , R:8.5, W:75, S: 7 ; the 2 band variance between my Listening(highest) and speaking(lowest) is perfect example of the flaws of IELTS. 
So, how to accomplish a 9 in Listening

1) Make sure you do enough practice at various pace levels , if you achieve an 8.5 at a slightly higher pace level than the actual test, you can achieve a 9 in the actual test.

2) Read the questions before the tape starts so you get an idea of what you're looking for

3) Focus on the keywords : there is a lot of gibberish thrown at you, you dont need to listen to all that just focus on the keywords. For example, if the question is 

The bus will arrive at Central bus depot at ___ PM.

You're keywords are "bus", "arrive" "Central bus depot" just listen to these keywords and you'll catch the answer. 

4) If you miss an answer leave it right there , if you dont you'll miss another few answers. So, just leave it and move on to the next question. Guess it answer at the pause after the recording.


Hope that helps!


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

I know what it is  

May be you have written *words *in answer sheet instead of simple A, B , C etc
I did that mistake but near by lady pointed that and I rectified my answers. Bless her 

That is one typical example of going to exam without practice.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

A native speaker should be getting an 8+ in speaking and reading, the others I could understand being a little random results wise. 

Speaking is a normal conversation, reading is basic comprehension and you get a lot of time (read everything multiple times) so shouldn't be a problem, listening however can happen quickly and you only get one take and writing depends on your ability to write a coherent essay.

Given that anyone with a UK passport is exempt from taking IELTS, the only reason to take IELTS is to get more points. In which case I don't really see the problem with it requiring a high score for the points.


----------



## PakSpinKing (May 21, 2015)

Cant he try PTE-A exam instead of IELTS ? I heard its more efficient English evaluation test


----------



## PakSpinKing (May 21, 2015)

Sharath dev said:


> Hi how I have to improve reading and am referring Cambridge 1-9 books plz help me guys am confused plz support me.


just honest practice and do as many sample tests as you can in exam conditions i-e fixed time intervals for each reading passage. Try reading out loud English texts that will help you in all modules! Yes, it will help to increase your reading as well as speaking ability etc.

Find out reading strategies and give each strategy a go and select which suits you best. I personally prefer reading first 2 questions then start reading first two passages. But, you can create your own strategy. That can only happen with PRACTICE and PATIENCE!


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

There sure is a lot of negativity towards this test. I understand that people would be frustrated about having to take the test multiple times. Certainly if you are a native speaker this can seem like a pie in the face. As a native speaker myself, I realize I have my strengths and weaknesses, and the test will expose these.

Saying the test is flawed because you generated a score of 7 on Speaking versus a score of 9 on Reading doesn't make any sense to me. A lot of the modules are not marked subjectively. There are definitive answers, and the markers are only marking based on what their answer sheet says is correct. The only module I would consider somewhat "subjective" is the Speaking. It is up to the interviewer to determine your proficiency during the interview. This has a bit of a human element to it, so there is potential for some error.

If you score lower in a module than the others, that is your obvious weakness, so practice and adjust accordingly. In terms of the Listening test, it is rather tricky since you have to force yourself to move on if you miss a question. Lingering on one question could result a bunch of other missed questions because you aren't paying attention. You have to limit the damage as getting only a few wrong will bring your band score down significantly.

No test is perfect, but I think the IELTS is fair. The number one reason for immigrants not getting jobs in countries like Australia/Canada/United States is a weakness in native English skills. Scoring a lower mark in something like Speaking for example, should give you a clear indication that you might need to brush up on those skills to have a better chance of success in finding a job in your new country.


----------



## PakSpinKing (May 21, 2015)

tdotguy said:


> There sure is a lot of negativity towards this test. I understand that people would be frustrated about having to take the test multiple times. Certainly if you are a native speaker this can seem like a pie in the face. As a native speaker myself, I realize I have my strengths and weaknesses, and the test will expose these.
> 
> Saying the test is flawed because you generated a score of 7 on Speaking versus a score of 9 on Reading doesn't make any sense to me. A lot of the modules are not marked subjectively. There are definitive answers, and the markers are only marking based on what their answer sheet says is correct. The only module I would consider somewhat "subjective" is the Speaking. It is up to the interviewer to determine your proficiency during the interview. This has a bit of a human element to it, so there is potential for some error.
> 
> ...


This test is a joke as how much you score is pure luck especially in writing and speaking modules. It really depends on examiner's and yours frame of mind, like in one of my speaking test I faced this old unprofessional lady, probably tired (at 8pm), who wasn't interested in my point of view and gave me 6.5 while in next attempt I was lucky to score 7.5 without any extra preparation!
Secondly, on some topics you can speak well and on some you can't. Like I found it difficult to make quick notes on "how can we save endangered species" as compared to "an electronic device you like"
Some people I know "exaggerated" and said they will never give 7 or 8 each unless you make multiple attempts! The reason behind this is that many (including me) rates their past attempts much better than the attempt on which they got their desired score!


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

You are certainly entitled to your own opinion.

Keep in mind, by taking the test multiple times, you are already more "prepared" for the test by virtue of knowing how the test is going to flow since you've already taken it.

If the test was about "pure luck" as you put it, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be considered an "International" Standardized test. If it was a based on "pure luck" you wouldn't even be able to prepare for it as there would be no point since the results would have no co-relation to how much you study.

I think people are too focused on the "fairness" of the test. If it were completely unfair, there wouldn't be anyone scoring high marks on it.



PakSpinKing said:


> This test is a joke as how much you score is pure luck especially in writing and speaking modules. It really depends on examiner's and yours frame of mind, like in one of my speaking test I faced this old unprofessional lady, probably tired (at 8pm), who wasn't interested in my point of view and gave me 6.5 while in next attempt I was lucky to score 7.5 without any extra preparation!
> Secondly, on some topics you can speak well and on some you can't. Like I found it difficult to make quick notes on "how can we save endangered species" as compared to "an electronic device you like"
> Some people I know "exaggerated" and said they will never give 7 or 8 each unless you make multiple attempts! The reason behind this is that many (including me) rates their past attempts much better than the attempt on which they got their desired score!


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

I completely agree tdotguy, bottom line is if you give a wrong answer on the reading section, where you have the text and plenty of time in front of you, you only have yourself to blame, same with listening. These aren't subjectively marked, you're either right or wrong.

A native speaker shouldn't be getting less than an 8 in speaking, which just leaves writing as a bit of a wildcard.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the test, it should be tough to get the 20 points.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Well said Cubiscus! It SHOULD be tough to get 20 points.

By the way, that's a really impressive IELTS score you have there. Writing has always been a bit of a weakness for me, so I knew I was going to need to work hard on that section. I was elated to have scored my 8 on the Writing module.



Cubiscus said:


> I completely agree tdotguy, bottom line is if you give a wrong answer on the reading section, where you have the text and plenty of time in front of you, you only have yourself to blame, same with listening. These aren't subjectively marked, you're either right or wrong.
> 
> A native speaker shouldn't be getting less than an 8 in speaking, which just leaves writing as a bit of a wildcard.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the test, it should be tough to get the 20 points.


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

arabidopsis said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Sorry you're frustrated by the joke that is the IELTS testing system and if it's any consolation,lots of us have been there and it really isn't the end of the world.Those are really good scores but an extra 10 points would definitely bump up your chances of getting an invite.
> 
> ...


6.5 to 7.5? WOW. Im going to do the same, getting a remark. I got L7.5, R7, W6.5, S8.5, really pissed dont know what happened to my writing :/


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

IELTS was the only test that was recognized till recently. It may have its flaws but surely it has been time-tested! And if the argument is that it is out-dated? We have the introduction of IELTS Life Skills for the UK! May be in the near future it might be introduced for Australia as well, who knows! So IELTS format is evolving with time as well. 

Reflecting on my own score, I scored low in writing because I couldn't write a good essay on the topic at hand. I had prepared fairly well and yet couldn't get my brain to think enough to write better nor could I recollect the words, at the right time. Looking back, I remember concentration too played its part in the outcome. One miss in concentration during listening and 2-3 answers can go wrong. I agree to the comments made by our fellow forum members above, that scoring 8 is definitely a tall order and requires a lot of preparation and ofcourse, some luck on the test day! 

And I personally feel that blaming the system is really not something we should indulge in. Why not look at it this way, Australian govt. has given flexibility and the option for folks to take up either of the 3/4 tests (IELTS, CAE, TOEFL, PTE) and it is a general perception (here in expatforum) that PTE is simpler and easier to crack than IELTS. So rather than blame, let us understand our strengths and weaknesses and choose the test that suits us the most. Ofcourse, we might end up losing quite a bit of money in the process. It could be on books, online material or even fees for the actual tests itself. In the end, it is a learning process. Let us enjoy this journey in securing ourselves of an Australia PR and it's associated challenges!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

PakSpinKing said:


> Cant he try PTE-A exam instead of IELTS ? I heard its more efficient English evaluation test


dude,

I tried IELTS for once and i scored L7.0, RWS 6.5

I moved to PTE-A for twice, scored 65+ for L&W but scored 58+ for S&R

I can't figure out how PTE-A assess our speaking precisely the pronunciation and oral fluency because I talked to some friends that manage to score 90 for speaking and their India accent are so thick... no doubt they have good pronunciation and intonation

I am considering to change back to IELTS


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I found something very funny.

A IELTS examiner told me that for IELTS listening they should provide headset to all candidate. But in Malaysia, they will push the candidates to hotel ballroom so they could accommodate more candidate and make more $$$.

We should not accept this, in some test centre, we are given headset and maximum 21 candidate per session.

I just called Thailand IDP, they give headset for all test centre. I suspect only Malaysia test centre using hotel ballroom with huge speaker that is not prepared for IELTS test ! The hotel ballroom is not soundproof too !


----------

